# Any crafters around?  I need some motivation.



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)

*I use to love to craft when I was a youngin'.   I cannot get motivated; it's been over 30 years or so since I crafted. I am a member of a craft group (Facebook)~don't even ask me why I joined as I don't even know why. *

*So, they are having some sort of contest to see who can create and decorate the most creative Easter egg, i.e. plastic, cork, styrofoam, etc.  No real eggs. 

I had an idea yesterday and the Admin of the group was discussing it today!  So much for my egg.  So, I got discouraged again.  And the Admin says they have to be the normal egg (chicken) size.  I bought this dinosaur sized egg at Hobby Lobby.  Gave it to my teacher neighbor instead.  lol

Can we start an early 'Easter' thread with pictures of decorated ideas?  Some people put up a tree just for Easter.  Christmas decorating about did me in and I can't imagine decorating a second tree within a year.

Come on, please post photos of decorated eggs.

p.s.   And yes, I know it's a tad early to think of Easter.  Amazing how I can read minds. *


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 1, 2022)

I want to start crafting also since I’m semi retired.    I’ll try to find some pics to post.  But would enjoy seeing some.  Certainly not to early !


----------



## MountainRa (Mar 1, 2022)

I’ve seen some eggs decorated with feathers. looked like they were decoupaged on.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Lavinia (Mar 1, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 211116


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Colleen (Mar 2, 2022)

WOW! Egg-septional eggs . I only quilt, cross stitch (Samplers, mostly), wool applique, and crochet


----------



## Remy (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm of little talent but Pam, I remember your Christmas wreath you sent to your sister. It was gorgeous. You are clearly talented. I think if you just start, you will make something great.


----------



## Jace (Mar 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 211118


One of each likewere put on a " branch" tree..in a pot...on dinin room table..when my kid were little.


----------



## timoc (Mar 4, 2022)

*Pam*, get yourself 50,000,000,000 matchsticks and 250 gallons of glue, then build your own Eiffel, easy peasy, I've got three towers in my garden so far. I might start another next week, when I've completed my Taj Mahal.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)

timoc said:


> *Pam*, get yourself 50,000,000,000 matchsticks and 250 gallons of glue, then build your own Eiffel, easy peasy, I've got three towers in my garden so far. I might start another next week, when I've completed my Taj Mahal.


Welcome back, you were missed.


----------



## Lara (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm not a crafter but these are so cute!
Google "DIY Curious Easter Bunny Pots"...


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm of little talent but Pam, I remember your Christmas wreath you sent to your sister. It was gorgeous. You are clearly talented. I think if you just start, you will make something great.


I think the pandemic has done damage to my ambitions, Remy.  I've become a lazy crafty slug.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)

I want to attempt to make this simple Easter 'egg'.  Went to Hobby Lobby to buy stuff and forgot the felt or pink paint!!!


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 4, 2022)

I think a new hobby is needed, just saying.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 4, 2022)

I didn't realize there were sooo many ways to decorate eggs!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> I think a new hobby is needed, just saying.


I think you are right.   The egg I attempted to create was thrown away.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 12, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I think you are right.   The egg I attempted to create was thrown away.


Sorry to hear that. One thing that always amazed me and I don't know what it's called, but when artist build a scene inside a hollowed out egg.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Sorry to hear that. One thing that always amazed me and I don't know what it's called, but when artist build a scene inside a hollowed out egg.


I've never been good at art.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 12, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I've never been good at art.


Oh contrary, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Never ever ever, give up the dream that you do create beautiful art.


----------



## Remy (Mar 13, 2022)

It's been hard for me to learn to accept what I can make. Years ago on Craftster dot com, I got some nice comments on something I made and posted. Those internet strangers will never know what their kind words meant to me. Craftster is up still I believe but shut down. Can't post anymore. Sadly traffic there got less and less. 

I found a really nice square class lamp candle holder at a garage sale yesterday. I'm going to attempt to make a winter scene in it for the next holiday season.

I haven't made any of the dioramas I wanted to do yet except one where I glued some holiday cards inside and around the edges and then some yarn on the outside edge. Came out OK for first try.


----------



## Remy (Mar 13, 2022)

It needs a good cleaning because I think they were using it outside but it was only $1.00.


----------

